# Basic v-shaped rock Equalizer



## brandonpa (Nov 25, 2013)

As the title implies I am looking for a basic V-Shaped Rock or Latin Equalizer for my sound card on my computer. I downloaded REW for use with Equalizer APO and I am seeing if anyone would be willing to show me a config file that I can cut and paste into APO config file for that eq setup. I was hoping it would be a tiny bit easier to setup an EQ, however, I was wrong and unfortunately do not have the time to sit down to learn how to setup everything at this time. I am definitely going to learn when I do as it really seems this program is extensive and extremely customizable for what anyone wants. 

If that is possible, then great I appreciate the time. If not then oh well, can't say I didn't try. :wave:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is a GUI you can use with EqualizerAPO to set it up, see the end of the EqualizerAPO thread.


----------



## brandonpa (Nov 25, 2013)

JohnM said:


> There is a GUI you can use with EqualizerAPO to set it up, see the end of the EqualizerAPO thread.


Thank you very much, I appreciate that.


----------

